
Senate report: Interrogation methods 'far worse' than CIA acknowledged - rogov
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/DC-Decoder/2014/0412/Senate-report-Interrogation-methods-far-worse-than-CIA-acknowledged
======
GVIrish
Not surprising at all. It seems like when we hear about a misconduct scandal
in the military or intelligence apparatus the truth is often worse than
initially thought. Abu Ghraib was worse than we thought, all of the dirty
stuff the NSA is doing is worse than we thought, and now confirmation that the
CIA's interrogation program was worse than initially thought.

I hope this wakes people up to gow big of a threat unaccountable intelligence
agencies are. Even in the face of clear evidence that these guys deliberately
deceived those who oversee them, I doubt anyone is going to be punished over
this. If there are no repercussions, there's absolutely nothing to stop even
more egregious abuses of power in the future (or potentially happening even
now).

Then there's the fact that the CIA penetrated Congressional staffer computers
to try to find some of the evidence against them.

